# Dementia icd-9



## fritzta (Oct 17, 2008)

Whats the best way to code for dementia and depression charted ont he same DOS. 290.21 OR 294.8 and 311?


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Does the physcian documentation link the depression to the dementia?

Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------



## fritzta (Oct 17, 2008)

In Some Cases The Depression And Dementia Are Just Listed As Two Sep. Diagnoses. But Other Times, And This Especially The Case In The Nursing Home Charts, The Diagnosis Will Be "mild Dementia With Depression"


----------



## 007CPC (Oct 17, 2008)

*Cardinal rule in coding:*

Never assume a relationship between conditions unless documented or instructed by the AHA instructional notes ( hypertension and Kidney disease).
294.8, 311: For furthure clarification you may want to consult KBS!


----------



## lavanyamohan (Oct 18, 2008)

fritzta said:


> Whats the best way to code for dementia and depression charted ont he same DOS. 290.21 OR 294.8 and 311?



Hello,
Dementia and depression are two separately listed Dxs usually.
Nevertheless, can code depression first, and then the dementia. Placing depression first may help minimise denials.


----------

